# Composite decking



## Fraust (Apr 4, 2021)

Our deck is 14 years old and I'm not sure the previous owners ever did any maintenance except perhaps the coat of sealant/stain right before they sold the house &#128580; 
The wood is molded, warped in many spots, and completely disintegrating in other spots. It's time to replace it.

Looking to go with composite. The supports and joists are still in good shape and we're keeping the size/layout the same, so it'll just be swapping out deck boards and railings. Planning to tackle the install myself (with help).

Anyone have any experience with certain brands/product lines?


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Timbertech/Azek goes down easy, especially if you use the step clips.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Great discussion.
I am in the same place but because the previous owner used a stain only suitable for vertical surfaces.......


----------



## tommyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

Azek on my deck. Installed in 2008. Love it. A little Pine Sol a couple of times a year ant looks like new.


----------



## SouthernCharms (Sep 30, 2020)

Composite can take a bite out of your pocketbook when you have to pay for it, but it's worth every penny. You will thank yourself later.


----------

